# My Molly - curious about gaits



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

She is very pretty! I love the morgan breed. Right now her trot does not seem different to me at all. From that video I don't think she is going to be a super fancy mover (as in a lot of knee action), but I could be wrong. At that age my gelding moved super fancy, but then as a 3 yr old and now 4yr old he is no where near what he moved like back then. What are you wanting to do with her?


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

SaddleUp158 said:


> She is very pretty! I love the morgan breed. Right now her trot does not seem different to me at all. From that video I don't think she is going to be a super fancy mover (as in a lot of knee action), but I could be wrong. At that age my gelding moved super fancy, but then as a 3 yr old and now 4yr old he is no where near what he moved like back then. What are you wanting to do with her?


 
not planning anything special at this time, just riding western on trails, Maybe some day (after the kids grow up) get back into some low level Dressage


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She does have a fairly flat trot, but it's definitely a trot. She's cute.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

She's pretty! I just see a boring ol' trot up there, but it looks good when such a pretty horse does it!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

There's no way I could you what type of a gait that is.

But I'd like to say that you are very lucky to have found a horse like that at an auction. =) She's gorgeous, and I love her mane and tail coloring.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i think her trot is fine.. i love the trot it is very fancy


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with her, she as a nice flat trot. She is very pretty! Good luck with her!


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl, she looks pretty smooth in that trot, I like flat ride, easier to sit through. Good luck with her


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> There's no way I could you what type of a gait that is.
> 
> But I'd like to say that you are very lucky to have found a horse like that at an auction. =) She's gorgeous, and I love her mane and tail coloring.


 
I fell in love with her the minute I saw her in the back with her mom. I almost missed getting her as they were run through the ring before I got back to the auction area. I bought her off the horse dealer (that had just purchased them in the ring) as he was loading them on the trailer to leave!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd have to say that's definitely a trot but it does seem rather flat and almost stiff. I'm wondering how supple and flexible she is in general. If you do plan on taking her into some lower level dressage eventually you may want to start stretching her and doing some suppling exercises to try to lengthen her stride and maybe get some more suspension. It may just be the way she moves and always will though. Either way she's a gorgeous horse, you're very lucky :]


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

This spring I will try to do up another video with her working off the lunge line, maybe even undersaddle! LOL (I have to actually get on her first, thats scarey!) She is such a turkey! She really is fun, but she has a little devil that lurks between the ears


----------

